
Stock Futures Hit Limit Down as Market Waits for Senate Aid Package - ranadeep
https://www.nasdaq.com/articles/stock-futures-hit-limit-down-as-market-waits-for-senate-aid-package-2020-03-22
======
nodesocket
As a small business owner, I don't know what democrats are thinking. If you
let businesses and companies fail because they don't want to bailout
companies, all their individual social policies and $1,000 checks won't matter
one bit. Meanwhile they are tanking the stock market and people's retirement,
pensions, and savings.

~~~
marketgod
As a small business owner you are probably going to have to take loans to get
you through the next 6-months. If economic activity doesn't come back whatever
you borrowed against is going to be seized by the bank. So most likely we see
foreclosures. I hate being bearish but Friday's close was ridiculous and shows
we have room for a downside move in the markets. It really appears that there
is nothing the government can do right now.

I hope I am wrong but I am switching to buying puts this week.

~~~
nodesocket
Also thinking of buying some downside $SPY PUT protection. How far out in
terms of expiration are you thinking?

~~~
marketgod
I'm going to get $LVS if it drops under $40 and $DIS below $84 for Apr 17 near
the money.

------
aazaa
Echoes of 2008:

> The fate of the government's $700 billion financial bailout plan was thrown
> into doubt Monday as the House rejected the controversial measure.

>...

> Stock markets reacted violently. Investors who had been counting on the
> rescue plan's passage sent the Dow Jones industrial average down well over
> 700 points. The stock gauge closed 778 points lower - nearly 7%.

[https://money.cnn.com/2008/09/29/news/economy/bailout/](https://money.cnn.com/2008/09/29/news/economy/bailout/)

That bailout passed with flying colors on the second vote.

------
markus_zhang
Is there a place that shows the discrepancy between the parties?

